# Aurora Penguin



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Who in heck is sitting on the molds for this kit?? :freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Supposedly Polar Lights was to issue a reverse engineered copy of the kit. I assume the original mold is gone, or if it survived, Revell would own it.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Revell needs to get on the ball with this !!!!!!!
All the other Aurora Batman kits have been repoped, what's the hold up !!!
Awhile back I emailed them about this, but was ignored.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The likness is based on Burgess Meredith, could be an estate issue there.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's not in the same scale as the Aurora Batman kit,right?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

It looks to be the sale of Robin, about 1/10th. Because of the base.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

He does look a lot like Burgess Meredith and the scale matches the Robin kit...

Here's a photo of my build-up...

- Denis


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that Robin was the same scale as Batman.Robin is a young lad,which explains his size.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> I think that Robin was the same scale as Batman.Robin is a young lad,which explains his size.


Exactly! Superboy's 1/8 scale as well.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Release the 'Guin!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I ain't sayin NUTTIN!...

Z
*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

In 1/8th scale please


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

dklange said:


> He does look a lot like Burgess Meredith and the scale matches the Robin kit...
> 
> Here's a photo of my build-up...
> 
> - Denis


Yeah! Sure! Rub it in!! lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

dklange said:


> He does look a lot like Burgess Meredith and the scale matches the Robin kit...
> 
> Here's a photo of my build-up...
> 
> - Denis


Beauty paint up Denis!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Penguin for President!

Larry


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *I ain't sayin NUTTIN!...
> 
> Z
> *


Z, ol' buddy, you kinda just said VOLUMES there...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> Z, ol' buddy, you kinda just said VOLUMES there...


*All I can officially say ..is.....well....NUTTIN!!!...*..*Just relax guys...everything comes to those that wait..


Z
*


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Cancellation of the Batman TV show, delayed this kit, as you can see the box has the comic version, and kept the Riddler kit from coming as well. The proto type for The Riddler looks like Frank Gorshen. The only Aurora kit that looks like the Adam West and Burt Ward Batman and Robin is on The Batcycle.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I like the comic version better anyways.I am just guessing,but feel that most modelers probably agree.If they could only release an all new Batman scupt from the comic series as well.I have always been satisfied with the Robin sculpt,as well as Superboy.Superman was okay,but with more muscle definition,it would be great.Extra optional heads would be welcomed as well.Mr. Freeze,Catwoman,The Riddler,The Joker and Scarecrow from the comic books would be great.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The original Aurora sculpt of Robin had eyes under his mask, they were covered but an annoying circle would be on his face, and still have the 40's, 50's hair. And according to the Aurora book, 1/12 scale.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> In 1/8th scale please


*No offense, but I despise* "*upscaled " kits..If I got anything to do with it..it will be in the origianl scale..

Z
*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Right!!! It has to be the original scale only!!! I couldnt stand the upsize Marvel kits PL put out - when displayed they didnt have that Aurora look or feel to them. Penguin would be awful in a bigger size!
Steve


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

My feelings about upsized kits exactly Zathros and scooke123: I don't think I'll ever build the ones I bought.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I would agree that the figure kits that PL "upsized" were something of a disappointment, but the Batboat was a thing of beauty! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to admit, I'd like a Robin model the same scale as Batman and Superman


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It is though: as was mentioned here a couple of weeks ago, Robin is 1/8, but the figure is smaller than Batman (and Superman) because he's a boy.


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

I always thought that the Robin figure was even smaller than the Superboy figure and thus, was in a different scale than the adults. That being said, please let me re-phrase my original post: I'd like to see a Robin model where his head and body are almost exactly the same size as Batman or Superman. It would be great to be able to customize an Earth-Two Robin in his hybrid Bat-Robin costume using a larger figure and the lab setting of the kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell's Robin was bigger. Nice figure too considering the movie was crap.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Z, thanks!!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe the Penguin is the surprise built-up they are talking about having at the upcoming shows???


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Marko said:


> Z, thanks!!!!


*your'e welcome...but I'm not the one to thank...(if and should the kit get done). "puts hand over mouth"..."MMMMMMMMMMPHH!"..I said too much already...or did I??


Z
*


----------

